# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  У многих аккаунтов ICQ появилась странная приставка [COMPAD]

## gdn

Сегодня во второй половине дня у ряда пользователей к их нику в ICQ добавилось странное слово [COMPAD].

Это "нововведение" далеко не поголовное, причем [COMPAD] – пользователи были замечены как среди ICQ-клиентов QIP, так и Jimm. Если попробовать сменить ник, удалив слово [COMPAD], оно все равно появляется заново. Пока никакой связи между ICQ-клиентом и странным добавлением к нику не установлено. Корпорация AOL пока никак не высказалась относительно приставки [COMPAD].

Некоторые ещё помнят довольно старый ICQ-клиент, который уже не разрабатывается, назывался он именно ComPad. Есть ли между этими двумя ComPad’ами связь – покажет время.

Как оказалось, все пользователи ICQ вне зависимости от клиента теперь носят двойной ник – [COMPAD].

взято с http://www.f1cd.ru/news/soft/355/

У себя/знакомых/коллег заметил что появилось на некоторых клиентах, без зависимости от него /Miranda,Jimm, Кип и даже Лайт-ICQ /

На форумах [1,2] же обсуждается следующая фраза:

"a MASS DELETION of qip users will follow. [COMPAD] is just a way to mark the qip users. Then all icq accounts marked with [COMPAD] will be deleted"

Ну и самое интересное, это что уже начали появляться предложения по отправке смс ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

такая приставка появлялась когда входишь в аську через этот самый compad - причем далеко не каждый номер работал с данным клиентом.
а если посмотреть внимательно на сервера которые используют некоторые альтернативные клиенты, там будет числится login.compad.com вот отсюда и приставка к нику. Я так понимаю, после очередной смены протокола icq разработчики альтернативных клиентов могли начать использовать client id и сервер compad'а.

P.S. - у меня используется сервер login.messaging.aol.com и приставок ни на одном номере не образовалось.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

login.icq.com приставка не появилась.

----------


## gdn

У меня был slogin.oscar.aol.com /SSL/
Сейчас добавочная надпись исчезла у всех почти номеров в контакт-листе и у своих сама по себе, получается была какая-то временная акция.

----------


## Dobrak

Нишел как исправить!
Если у вас QIP 2005, скачайте обновленное (а точнее доработанное) приложение
*<moderated>*
Сам юзаю, друзьям дал и никаких проблем с никами

----------

